# books for home cooked diet



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi, I can't decide what book to get if I want to try home cooking for Buster. So I'm taking a poll. Please vote for your favorite one from the list below.

A. Better food for dogs by David Bastin

B. Home-prepared dog & cat diets by Donald Strombeck

C. Natural food recipes for healthy dogs by Carol Boyle

D. Dr. Pitcairns complete guide to natural health for dogs & cats

E. Other, not listed

Thank you, I'll tally the votes in a couple of days to see who wins.

oops, sorry double post


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">The book I have is called " Better Food for Dogs" by David Bastin. Its a very good book for someone who knows nothing about canine nutrition and home cooking (like me







). I ordered mine on www.overstock.com for a real good price...12 or 13 buckeroos I think.</span>


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindy6755_@Jun 28 2005, 08:44 PM
> *Hi, I can't decide what book to get if I want to try home cooking for Buster. So I'm taking a poll. Please vote for your favorite one from the list below.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
These are the two I use,I have had them two weeks,and so far I like the first one best! I do use the second but I cook the recipies!


----------

